# usp with thumb safety da/sa question



## james1375446 (Jan 27, 2007)

I shot a hk usp with the thumb safety that was da/sa. I loved everything about the gun except the safety. I was expecting the safety to be much like the 1911 which are a very positive click on and off. Instead in order to go from safe to fire it was a very long and kind of sloppy push down, but positive up to safe. I don't like that at all because it is not nearly as fast to turn off as a 1911. Are all of the hk's like this?


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello,

I have a USPc .40 variant 1 and the safety has a fairly distinct click in both the safe and fire directions on the switch. I wouldn't describe either as particularly "long" but to each his own. My gun is fairly new though and you should keep in mind that every gun will wear with time and become less stiff in many respects.

My only concern though is that you may be mistaking the decocker portion of the lever with the safety. The USP has 3 positions to the safety switch (depending on variation). The upper most position is safe, the middle is fire and a spring loaded decocker is at the bottom most travel of the lever.

I'm sorry if I'm stating the obvious to you but I've never really gotten to shoot a broken in USP but I'm told they age nicely and last a damn long time. I like the safety and decocker on the USP and the fact that you can carry this pistol "cocked and locked" like a 1911 is an added feature.

Regards,
Mark~


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have the USPc and don't care for the safety. In a stress situation I could see myself dragging the lever down and decocking the gun. Therefore when I carry it I just decock and don't use the safety. First pull is DA, but that's not a big problem.


----------



## james1375446 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thank both of ya'll for the input. I'm gonna try and handle a few more before I decide to buy one, and hopefully I can get my hands on some used ones. I do know that the decock is the 3rd position, but like I mentioned before the 2nd position on the one I shot was a lot farther than that of a 1911 style thumb safety, or for that matter other thumb safety's I've shot. I like having the decock farther down so that it is not an issue.

If anyone else has some input please let me know.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Mine definitley clicks as the safety is disengaged.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I replaced mine with the 3+4 detent plate, and it is only a decocker now.

Love it like this


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

james1375446 said:


> I shot a hk usp with the thumb safety that was da/sa. I loved everything about the gun except the safety. I was expecting the safety to be much like the 1911 which are a very positive click on and off. Instead in order to go from safe to fire it was a very long and kind of sloppy push down, but positive up to safe. I don't like that at all because it is not nearly as fast to turn off as a 1911. Are all of the hk's like this?


That's your decocking safety. Safe is up, fire is down, push it beyond fire and it will decock. the USPs and their related non-USP models are all like this.


----------

